# cherry tree for firewood



## terry205 (Dec 23, 2014)

I have alot of wild cherry trees on my land. If someone out there who has used this for firewood please tell me if it ok or do i need to just leave it alone.


----------



## lindnova (Dec 23, 2014)

Black cherry is very good firewood.  Cuts nice, splits easy, starts, smells, and burns good.  Does not give off as much heat as other harder woods, but I burn a lot of it.

If you have larger straight cherries, they can be worth some money for logging.  We logged a few out and kept the tops and rejects for firewood.


----------



## David.Ervin (Dec 23, 2014)

lindnova said:


> they can be worth some money for logging


We had several medium to large (ish) cherry trees on our lot when we cleared space for the house, and they made excellent trim boards for our master suite.  If you can find a small sawmill or an on-site custom miller, you might be able to get some really pretty rose-colored boards out of those trees.


----------



## claydogg84 (Dec 23, 2014)

I burn it, mixed in right along with the rest of my hard wood.


----------



## Craig S. (Dec 23, 2014)

I burned about 1/4 cord of cherry at the beginning of this season.   Did the job.


----------



## husky345 vermont resolute (Dec 23, 2014)

I like cherry. Dried fast and throws good  heat. All fruit trees make great firewood


----------



## Shane Collins (Dec 23, 2014)

Probably 40% of thet wood in my pile now is Cherry.  Burns great and dries pretty fast.


----------



## Bret Chase (Dec 23, 2014)

husky345 vermont resolute said:


> I like cherry. Dried fast and throws good  heat. All fruit trees make great firewood



Apple has almost as much BTU's per cord as black locust.... 

It's funny.... the top two sites that come up on google for firewood BTU's...  Utah state's forestry extension... and chimneysweeponline... aren't even *close* to agreeing.  I think I'd trust a state college's forestry dept first...


----------



## nrford (Dec 23, 2014)

Bret Chase said:


> Apple has almost as much BTU's per cord as black locust....
> 
> It's funny.... the top two sites that come up on google for firewood BTU's...  Utah state's forestry extension... and chimneysweeponline... aren't even *close* to agreeing.  I think I'd trust a state college's forestry dept first...


In Utah they wouldn't know much about real hardwood trees.


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Dec 23, 2014)

Cherry is good firewood.  It is prone to a fungal infection called black knot of cherry.


----------



## Rebelduckman (Dec 23, 2014)

terry205 said:


> I have alot of wild cherry trees on my land. If someone out there who has used this for firewood please tell me if it ok or do i need to just leave it alone.



As others have said, cherry is good firewood. Splits, smells and burns great.  I have a cord and a half that I'm burning this year. I have a bunch of them on the property and be cutting more to replace what I've burned soon. My neighbor always knows when I load up with black cherry, he loves to smell it


----------



## Osagebndr (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm burning it also. Had to put the oak to the side wasn't dry enough yet. Cherry dries fast and burns good


----------



## toddnic (Dec 23, 2014)

Cherry is great!  I burn some each year.


----------



## Hogwildz (Dec 24, 2014)

Cherry is average. Medium heat, tons of ash. Not bad at all, but nothing special.


----------



## DBoon (Dec 24, 2014)

Cherry dries fast - good first year burner fuel.  Average BTUs, good for shoulder seasons if you live in a cold climate.  I'm finding that I get way more heat of my cherry when it is two-year dried, but it burns better after one year drying than most woods.   If you have a lot of trees, and they are large and straight, have a forester/logger value them for you - you may get more cash letting them go to the saw mill and then you can buy firewood and have money left over for something else.   Cherry sells for ~$8/board foot retail.


----------

